# read this if you want to recover



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

edit.


----------



## kanyeknievel (May 29, 2010)

Is there some supplment that has all of those in it? Or do you have list of the supplements that are in the ingredients so we can buy them easier without having to look through thousands of different brands and types.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

this thread is old, this is the current list. it's much better.

THE INGREDIENTS 
DMAE - jarrow formulas, 1 150 mg tablet daily
phosphatidylserine - jarrow formulas PS100 softgels, 100 mg, 1 softgel 3 times daily.
rhodiola rosea - 250 mg (3% rosavin, 1% salidroside), night
fish oil - 2,000 mg daily
sublingual B complex - use as directed

i didn't realize this one was still posted sorry about the confusion. and no this is an original formula. these supplements aren't combined in anyything that i am aware of.


----------



## DrakeDrizzy (Jun 5, 2010)

for some reason i cant get DMAE, in canada? (so i was told at a heath store)


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

it might be prescription only there. it's not in the u.s. though. road trip?!?


----------



## Zee Deveel (Aug 3, 2009)

What happened to the Choline, Inositol and 5HTP?


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

their effectiveness pales in comparison to these supplements.


----------



## hd83 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hey! Why the change in supplements? Why are the new ones better than the original ones you posted about (individually)? Thanks!!

Heather



Tommygunz said:


> their effectiveness pales in comparison to these supplements.


----------

